# Jervis Johnson 40K Q&A



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Saw this on another board:



> Originally Posted by Antaeus
> He's down at UCC (my uni in Ireland) for Warpcon, and here's the few things I picked up:
> 
> *April among other things will see the release of Liber Apocalyptica, a regular release which deals with different sections of existing armies, then creates Apocalypse Datasheets for them. First up is Chaos with the Emperor's Children Noise Marines.
> ...


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

DAMN.
I must say i am excited for the chaos legion army books, however what will that mean for the normal CSM codex? As in the legion troop choices in it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some very good news there. I know they want to push the new dexes out as fast as possible but I wish they would put a new army out (and no I do not mean a new imperial). Over all some good bits there.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

ive already played a blood bolw computer game or a similar game to it on the net i think it was ok


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

> A Space Wolf codex is high on the priority list, and he revealed they're among his favourite chapters, purely because they actually care about the civilians, they're the good guys as he put it.


End thread


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

> Emperor's Children, World Eaters, Death Guard etc


All NINE legions or does that "etc" stand for Thousand Sons only?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I imagine it'll be the 4 committed legions. The others will either get one book covering all of them, or (more likely) have to make do with codex baddy marines.

So codex emperors children, codex thousand sons, codex death guard, and codex world eaters. (bound to be most popular)

If theyre smart about it, they'll put in pre heresy lists as well, which would go a long way towards winning back the support they lost with the latest chaos dex. No need for extra models, just a few new lists.


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

In the and it has been proven, that Jervis Johnson is not the Avatar of Doom and Despair, he's more like a nice guy though.

I'm impressed.

Lemartes


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

what ever happened to cypher i remember playing before he came out and everyone was liek awesome and i havent seen him since i restarted


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

> *A new Imperial Guard codex is being talked about.


Oh shit. >__< Brace for impact!

We're about to lose doctrines.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

new guard dex?

bugger....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

CATzeentch said:


> DAMN.
> I must say i am excited for the chaos legion army books, however what will that mean for the normal CSM codex? As in the legion troop choices in it?



I would imagine they will be the same as you will then be using a 'renegade' force that only has a troop unit or two from the cults, while ALL the units from the new books will be cult units and will vary a bit from the ones in the current dex. It will be no different really than SM's now are from BT, DA, etc.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool. I like the sound of a new guard codex. I hope they improve the humble lasgun. In the fluff, it says they are very reliable weapon. I hope this implemented into the game.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> Cool. I like the sound of a new guard codex. I hope they improve the humble lasgun. In the fluff, it says they are very reliable weapon. I hope this implemented into the game.


It _is_ implemented in the game! You know that almost no matter how many lasguns you fire at something, it'll probably still survive! They're reliably poor. 

Katie D


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Dear santa,

i know its early but if i'm a really really good boy this year can you get me the awesome 4 books of chaos for christmas. If however the 4 books of chaos suck disregard the last statement and get me the new Imperial guard one instead (that still had doctrines and just as much customisability as it does now). If that also sucks and the writers drop the ball more than a newly wed husband drops his 300 pound wife as they cross the threshold, i wont want anything from GW this year but i simply request that whoever wrote the sucky chaos codex get coal for the rest of time. 

Thanks in advance. Alex


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

if chaos get codex demons / legions

why didnt eldar get a codex for craftworlds


you have one for 

blood angels
dark angels
space wolves
black templars

so

chaos is gettng a codex for the gods

and legions

and eldar get nothing like that

maybe eldar should only have one color then


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

SWEET NAGASH RETURNS!!!... quick look busy


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

no armoured company...

I think that after I've spent £300 on it, I DESERVE to get to use it

oh well, I guess its back to using the battlegroup list...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

OH NOES! My AC is almost illiegal!!! Eh, well, there's the redeeming factor for Apocalypse. And another sin to lay on the head of Jervis Johnson. Infidel. 4000 Points of tanks and suddenly POOF! They're now unusable.

Loving the sorrow over the Chaos Dex. Finally, the man is breaking down! Call for a Chaos Thunderhawk in Heavy Support!
-Dirge


----------



## Apokra (Jan 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It _is_ implemented in the game! You know that almost no matter how many lasguns you fire at something, it'll probably still survive! They're reliably poor.
> 
> Katie D


As true as that is the sheer amount is where it comes into its' own life. Besides the other spectrum of that is you're not paying the points for the lasgun you're buying your heavy weapon extra wounds if you think of it from a strictly IG mindset.

IG is about man made sandbags, er excuse me Made of men sandbags in fact you should accumulate a cover save the more that die in a squad! J/K


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cypher not Space Marine? - thats fucking cool!! - thats a really nice take on the whole deal. I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

it says not chaos space marine


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty much the same thing these days isn't it? - I was talking Space Marine in the genetic sense not the loyalties.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

so what is he ... ? inquizatorial ?


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

Chaos Legions Khorn Yes!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Na no Inquistitorial - there was something about a avatar of all the Fallen's feelings or something. From that I would make a guess and say that he was a psychic manifestation, not fully in the warp and fully outside the warp.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

ive got an idea for the Lasgun being dependable rule.

if your seargent takes a lasgun thus demonstrating his faith in the dependability of the lasgun, then that squad accompanying him may, once per game, choose to re-roll thier entire shooting phase if the player is unhappy with the result, this choice is made after rolls to hit and wound are made, but before armor saves are rolled.

this rule would literaly make it more statistically reliable, so if in a turn you preform statistically poorly, you could choose to re-do it.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Triumph Of Man said:


> Oh shit. >__< Brace for impact!
> 
> We're about to lose doctrines.


put them all in cover or tanks now >_<


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Triumph Of Man said:


> Oh shit. >__< Brace for impact!
> 
> We're about to lose doctrines.


Argh! My life is at an end. 'twas an inevitability, and the good should outweigh the bad in the case of a new codex, I suppose. Bring on the 4-6 heavy support slots!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I can hear the SM players crying foul already and the Guard players laughing their asses off. 4-6 Russes or 4-6 HW Platoons. Gun line anybody?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Engelus said:


> ive got an idea for the Lasgun being dependable rule.
> 
> if your seargent takes a lasgun thus demonstrating his faith in the dependability of the lasgun, then that squad accompanying him may, once per game, choose to re-roll thier entire shooting phase if the player is unhappy with the result, this choice is made after rolls to hit and wound are made, but before armor saves are rolled.
> 
> this rule would literaly make it more statistically reliable, so if in a turn you preform statistically poorly, you could choose to re-do it.




only if you keep 2nd roll even if its poorer



Jacobite said:


> I can hear the SM players crying foul already and the Guard players laughing their asses off. 4-6 Russes or 4-6 HW Platoons. Gun line anybody?


im not... space wolves to the rescue all i rhinos charge forward jump out grrr grrr

or drop pod my space wolves in and go hallo guards men have you seen a space wolve that gets 
4-5 attacks on a charge oh look someones dropped a holy grail lets make that 6-7


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Na no Inquistitorial - there was something about a avatar of all the Fallen's feelings or something. From that I would make a guess and say that he was a psychic manifestation, not fully in the warp and fully outside the warp.


If he's inspired by _High Plains Drifter_, think more along the lines of 'ghost'. Again, thinking about the film, he's probably someone we already know.


----------

